# Επιπρόσθετα > Software Η/Υ >  >  WIFI σε μεγάλη απόσταση...

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα.
Εδώ και 1-2 χρόνια σκέφτομαι να κάνω ασύρματο δίκτυο από το χωριό μου μέχρι την Πτολεμαίδα. Η απόσταση είναι 7-8 χιλιόμετρα σε ευθεία.
Είπα πολλές φορές ότι θα το κάνω αλλά δεν το έπαιρνα απόφαση. Τώρα μόλις μαζέψω όλα τα χρήματα που χρειάζομαι μάλλον θα αρχίσω να παίρνω αυτά που χρειάζομαι.
Θέλω να βάλω dsl στην Πτολεμαίδα και να την στέλνω εδώ ασύρματα γιατί εδώ θα βάλουν dsl το 2009..
Οπτική επαφή νομίζω ότι έχω αλλά αύριο θα πάω να βγάλω και να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες για να είμαι σίγουρος.

Θέλω να μου πείτε τι θα χρειαστώ και μία τιμή για όλα. Δοκιμασμένα πράγματα όμως, μην τα πάρω και δεν δουλεύουν σε τέτοια απόσταση.  

ΥΓ. Και οι δύο κεραίες πρέπει να απέχουν από τους υπολογιστές. Η μία πρέπει να είναι 5-6 μέτρα και η άλλη 8-9 μέτρα μακριά από τον κάθε υπολογιστή.
ΥΓ. Δεν θέλω η τιμή να ξεπερνάει τα 300€

----------


## psycoclan1

με 2 πανελακια 24db πιστευω θα εισαι ανετος.το θεμα ειναι να εχεις οπτικη επαφη στα 7-8χμ που λες...

----------


## PCMan

Τι είναι τα πανελάκια? Κατευθυντικες κεραίες μήπως?

Λέω για αυτήν http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=7309672945 . 
Τι λες? Με 2 τέτοιες είμαι εντάξει?

Θα φτάσει για 7-8χλμ ή πρέπει να βάλω κανέναν ενισχυτή η κάτι τέτοιο?

Access point πρέπει να πάρω? Είναι απαραίτητο ή απλά βάζω δύο κάρτες δικτύου και τις κεραίες?

Γενικά τι άλλο θα χρειαστώ για να είναι όλα τέλεια και χωρίς να πετάξω τζάμπα λεφτά??

Να και η φωτογραφία:


ΥΓ. Αν μετακινηθώ λίγο αριστερά, απομακρύνονται οι πολυκατοικίες στα δεξιά μου.
ΥΓ2. Αν χρειαστείτε καλύτερη φωτογραφία και πιό κοντινή στο χωριό μου υπάρχει μία πιθανότητα να μπορέσω να βγάλω.
ΥΓ3. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :Smile: 
ΥΓ4. Ρωτάω πολλά το ξέρω αλλα το κάνω για να είμαι σίγουρος.

----------


## ok1gr

Αυτό που έχεις στο link είναι σκέτη κεραία... Χρειάζεσαι και δύο αναμεταδότες που θα συνδεθούν στις κεραίες που νομίζω ότι είναι αρκετά ακριβοί...
Παλαιότερα που το είχα ψάξει λίγο η όλη ιστορία έβγαινε κοντά στο χιλιάρικο αν θυμάμαι καλά για 20-25km

----------


## PCMan

Thanks αλλά έχω πάρει απάντηση απο άλλο forum ( http://techteam.gr/index.php?showtopic=110310&st=0 ) οπότε το θέμα θεωρείται λήξαν..

----------


## lynx

Οτι σου ειπε ο Στελιος κανε... και η τιμη ειναι μια χαρα νομιζω!

----------


## PCMan

Αυτό θα κάνω γιατί βλέπω ότι έχει μεγάλη εμπειρία πάνω σ'αυτά  :Smile: 

Τον ευχαριστώ κι απο δώ γιατί κι εδώ είναι μέλος  :Very Happy:

----------


## ok1gr

Πράγματι έχει... Αυτή είναι η δουλειά του. Είναι κορυφή!

----------


## blackcode

παντως μια γνωμη απο εμενα ειναι να μην παρεις την STELLA DORADUS και να παρεις μια equinox ...
οι στελες ειναι απο τις χειροτερες που μπορεις να παρεις.
τωρα σχετικα με τα access points που μπορεις να βαλεις συνισταται το Linkys wrt54GL (το L δηλώνει Linux) στο οποιο μπορεις να περασεις το firmware dd-wrt και να ελεγχεις τα mw της εκπομπης της κεραιας σου.
οι ιστοι σου πρεπει να ειναι μεχρι 4μετρα ...και ολα ειναι δοκιμασμενα.
για περαιτερω βοηθεια μπορεις να με βρεις στο μσν με ενα πμ σου  :Wink: 
good luck  :Smile:

----------


## BillGeo

Τελικα την εκανες την ζευξη?

Τι εγινε? Επαιξε? Ταχυτητες?

Ειχα να σου προτινω και μια αλλη πολυ πιο φθηνη (σιγουρα ομως πιο DIY) λυση.

http://www.usbwifi.orcon.net.nz/

----------


## PCMan

Όχι, ακόμα δεν έχω μαζέψει τα χρήματα που χρειάζομαι.

Μίλησα με έναν καθηγητή μου και μου είπε ότι θα μου πει τι πράγματα ακριβώς να αγοράσω για να έχω το καλύτερο δυνατο αποτέλεσμα.

Μου είπε για κάποια επαγγελματικά μηχανήματα απο εξωτερικό στα 250€ σύνολο.

Νεότερα σε λίγες μέρες.

ΥΓ. έχει στήσει λέει μέχρι 48 χιλιόμετρα δίκτυο!

----------


## BillGeo

Το λινκ που σου εδωσα απο πανω το κοιταξες καθολου?

----------


## PCMan

Πως δεν το είδα?
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι εγώ και..είπαμε, όσι και τόσο φτηνές λύσεις!
Έτοιμα θέλω να τα πάρω για να είμαι σίγουρος για τις αξιοπιστία τους.
Ακόμα δηλαδή και αν λείπω καιρό απο το σπίτι μου, να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δουλευει γιατί το δίκτυο θα το μοιράζω, οπότε δεν θέλω να με κράζουνε :P

----------


## BillGeo

> Πως δεν το είδα?
> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι εγώ και..είπαμε, όσι και τόσο φτηνές λύσεις!
> Έτοιμα θέλω να τα πάρω για να είμαι σίγουρος για τις αξιοπιστία τους.
> Ακόμα δηλαδή και αν λείπω καιρό απο το σπίτι μου, να είμαι σίγουρος ότι δουλευει γιατί το δίκτυο θα το μοιράζω, οπότε δεν θέλω να με κράζουνε :P



Σωστο κ αυτο.
Αφου θα εξηπηρετεις το χωριο με internet θελεις σταθερο δικτυο.

Τελικα τι λυση θα ακολουθησεις?
Τι radio-link ή κανενα repeater ενδιαμεσα?

----------


## PCMan

Η θα βάλω αυτά που μου είπαν εδώ http://techteam.gr/index.php?showtopic=110310&st=0 ή θα βάλω αυτά που θα μου προτείνει ο καθηγητής μου.

----------


## BillGeo

Ωραιος, περιμενουμε update οταν το φτιαξεις κ δουλεψει!

----------


## PCMan

Να είσαι σίγουρος  :Wink: 
Αν και απ'ότι βλέπω θα αργήσει λίγο..

----------


## PCMan

Χαιρετώ το φορουμ!!!

Ξεθάβω πάλι το θέμα μετα απο 1 χρόνο+, γιατί αποφάσισα να το στήσω τελικά. Ο οτέ μας έχει γράψει κανονικά.

Δίνω μέχρι 350ευρώ(και λίγο παραπάνω να είναι δεν χάλασε κι ο κόσμος).
Έχουν αλλάξει τα πράγματα και κάποια Link οπότε ξαναρωτάω τι ακριβώς θα χρειαστώ για να δουλεύει η 24άρα dsl άνετα και να μένει και για το τοπικό δίκτυο και να έχω όσο πιό λίγα προβλήματα γίνεται.

Συζητούσα με ένα φίλο απο msn και μου πρότεινε αυτή τη συνδεσμολογία http://www.imageshack.gr/files/rtdvlkjlawxnvfhepzkr.jpg .
Απο κεραίες λέω να πάρω 2 απο αυτές http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?code=403508 και ένα power of ethernet (ότι να ναι).
Απο Access Point δεν ξέρω τι να πάρω. Προτείνετε εσείς κάποιο που να κάνει αυτά που χρειάζομαι.

*Στο σπίτι Α έβαλα poe γιατί θέλω όσο πιό λίγα καλώδια γίνεται. Στο σπίτι Β όπου μενω δε με νοιάζει αυτό.

----------


## lynx

PCMan σε καθε περιπτωση κανεις οτι σου εχει προτεινει ο Sigmacom για οτιδηποτε αλλαγες θες να κανεις στειλτου PM να σε συμβουλεψει...

P.S προσωπικα οι κεραιες που εχεις επιλεξει μου αρεσουν!  :Rolleyes:

----------


## PCMan

Σωστός, αλλά δεν μπαίνει συχνά εδώ, οπότε θα πάω μια βόλτα απ'το techteam.

----------


## chs

www.aerial.net μπες εκει και δες παπε και κανα τηλ να ποτισεις εγω δουλεβο το mikrotik εδο και κανα χρονο δεν μου εχει εμφανισει προβληματα καλη συνεχεια...στο εργο σου

----------


## PCMan

Οκ, ας απαντήσει μία ο στέλιος και αν δεν, τότε βλέπουμε. 
Μαγαζί είναι και αν τους ρωτήσω θα μου πασάρουν ότι θέλουν...
Thanks πάντως  :Smile:

----------

